# Noisy Aquaclear 20 filter?



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought a new Aquaclear filter for my 10 gallon tank after doing some research, and it arrived today. From what I understand they are generally fairly quiet, however mine won't stop buzzing/vibrating. The best way I can find to describe it is a quieter version of what it sounds like when a phone vibrates on a desk. Its super loud with the lid on, but even with the lid off it is still loud enough to bug me when my room is quiet (the tank is in my room). Is there anything I can do to make it stop this noise? Is this just 'normal', like it requires a break in period or something, or should I just return it? 

For now I might just unplug it at night so I don't go crazy (I have another filter, a Whisper 10i which I don't like but it works OK for being the only filter at night).


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you prime the filter before you started it? Check the motor and impeller areas. Also when you put the lid on make sure it kind of "fits/clicks" on; it wont really click but you will feel it and be able to tell when it is in place. After you do that, and its on the tank and primed, leave the output on low when you plug it in, then after it starts up put it back on high. See if something doesnt happen after that.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, usually when my filters buzz it is because of pieces of plastic rapidly clicking together due to an improper fit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Call the maker, they may need to send you a new impeller. If its the slightest bit bent, it will be noisy.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I primed it when I started it up. The lid isn't causing the problem, its just making the problem worse. I currently have it running without the lid on, and it is still noisy. I emailed the maker yesterday, I was just hoping it was a problem that could just be fixed so I wouldn't have to pay to ship the part to them and add money to have the part shipped back to me. Oh well.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You might want to just exchange it at the store to avoid those costs. I run AC's on my tanks and have never had a problem with them being all that noisy, except when not primed or the lid not being on tight, which have both been ruled out in this case LOL. 

You can take it apart, clean the impeller housing with a q tip and put it back together. It's possible some little thing got in there before you set it up. It's pretty easy to do, I clean mine out of sand all the time.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought it online, so either way I would have those costs. Oh well. I emailed the maker and they said they would replace/repair the motor, I just have to send it in.


----------

